# New sheriff in town!



## Jim (Jul 21, 2014)

Best behavior everyone because gillhunter is the newest Site Moderator. :beer:

gillhunter is a natural fit for the position because he has been around along time, gets along with everyone, and is a contributor,exactly what we want in all members here on TinBoats.net. =D>


----------



## PatinIdaho (Jul 21, 2014)

GRATS!!!!!!!! Gillhunter


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 22, 2014)

:beer: AWESOME :beer:


----------



## bigwave (Jul 22, 2014)

Way to go Gillhunter, you are a great candidate.


----------



## Brine (Jul 22, 2014)

=D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 22, 2014)

first job - Bann the BA


Tanks for your help!


----------



## Kismet (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice to be recognized as a Good Man.

Hope you are bored to tears. 

Salute!


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 22, 2014)

Congrats =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 25, 2014)

Make sure Jim lets you use the TinBoats airplane for long distance fishing trips


----------



## Jim (Jul 25, 2014)

Yup, Anytime you need it, Its yours. We just fixed it up, good as new……….


----------



## WaterWaif (Jul 25, 2014)

Wow the new office in the background of the after pics looking like a world headquarters for sure. :mrgreen:


----------



## gillhunter (Jul 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360916#p360916 said:


> Jim » Today, 09:28[/url]"]Yup, Anytime you need it, Its yours. We just fixed it up, good as new……….


Gee, thanks Jim. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Jul 25, 2014)

Congrats Gill Hunter! Not that I was consulted, but I completely agree! 
Watch your travel plans, I think a pair of roller skates will be faster and safer. Jerry


----------



## gillhunter (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks Jerry! I think your right about the skates :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 26, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360916#p360916 said:


> Jim » Fri Jul 25, 2014 8:28 am[/url]"]Yup, Anytime you need it, Its yours. We just fixed it up, good as new……….




Who let BassAddict drive the plane?


----------



## DrNip (Jul 27, 2014)

Congrats.


----------



## countryboy210 (Jul 27, 2014)

Atta-Boy !
Congratulations Mister =D>


----------



## lswoody (Jul 27, 2014)

Cool!!!!


----------



## Brine (Jul 27, 2014)

A little jb weld and 5200 and that plane will be good as new


----------

